# Whatever became of China's FreeBSD based Kylin?



## gofer_touch (Dec 8, 2014)

The latest articles on the web seem to date around 2010 and prior. What ever became of the FreeBSD based KylinOS? From what I understand there are two versions, one for government use (the FreeBSD based version) and another based on Ubuntu. 

Was there ever a commitment to the FreeBSD version? Is it still in use?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't think there was ever a commitment. And as far as I've been able to check it out it was a relatively old (and unsupported) version of FreeBSD, even when it was released. It  appeared that the only things they changed were a few texts, other than that it was a plain FreeBSD.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 9, 2014)

IIRC they switched to some Linux distribution.


----------



## worldi (Dec 9, 2014)

The further they stay away from FreeBSD the better. I don't want the spooks to litter our nice code base with (even more?) bugdoors...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 10, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylin_(operating_system)



> The first versions were based on FreeBSD and were intended for use by the Chinese military and other government organizations. With version 3.0 Kylin became Linux-based, and there is a version called NeoKylin which was announced in 2010.
> In 2013, it was announced that a new Linux-based operating system with the same name would be released using Ubuntu. The first version, Ubuntu Kylin 13.04, was released on 25 April 2013.



The linked Wikipedia page has more information.


----------



## BinaryDataOnly (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I am looking for an operating system.

Its name is Kylin Linux. It is developed in China. I have not managed to find it, I found Ubuntu Kylin, but I want Kylin Linux based on FreeBSD.
You can see pictures and description here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylin_(operating_system)
I also saw this: http://habrahabr.ru/post/151455/
So I'd like the same as the pictures. I can download (for torrent) or buy. Sorry for the mistakes, I do not speak English.
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 25, 2015)

BinaryDataOnly said:


> Thank you in advance for your help.


Please note that this is apparently based on FreeBSD 5.x which has been End-of-life for nearly 7 years now. It will have security issues for which there are no "canned" patches, along with any issues introduced by the Kylin packaging.

Having said that, and assuming you are interested in it for research purposes and not production use:
http://download.chinaunix.net/down.php?id=24317&ResourceID=12312&site=6
http://download.chinaunix.net/down.php?id=24318&ResourceID=12312&site=6

NOTE: I have verified that the above two links are for the Disc 1 and Disc 2 images. I did not download them or make any attempt to confirm that they are as represented, or are virus-free, etc. - use at your own risk.


----------



## BinaryDataOnly (Jan 25, 2015)

@Terry_Kennedy Thanks you for your help.


----------



## BinaryDataOnly (Jan 25, 2015)

@Terry_Kennedy My web browser say "Unreachable web page" ?
Edit: good, download has started.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2015)

Threads merged. This forum has a working search function. Use it.


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 25, 2015)

Note that "Kylin Linux based on FreeBSD" is nonsense. Linux and FreeBSD are completely separate operating systems.

Kylin was originally based on FreeBSD, but as mentioned that version is very old and Kylin moved away from FreeBSD a long time ago. The more recent versions of Kylin are based on Linux, and have nothing to do with FreeBSD.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 25, 2015)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylin_(operating_system)

Was FreeBSD based but then switched to Linux. Just curious as to why the switch was made? Anyone know?


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 25, 2015)

AFAIR, it was because of Ubuntu's "better" HPC support.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 25, 2015)

DutchDaemon said:


> Threads merged. This forum has a working search function. Use it.


Thanks DutchDaemon, I confess I didn't this time, but often I find in forums that have a specific arena of discussion you often get 2000+ (for example) results found due to the reusing of certain key words. And in some forums a search on one key word ( in this case Kylin) would result in some sort of invalid/vague error message.  Conditioning of the mind takes time.


----------

